# counselling



## girlleo19 (Feb 23, 2008)

i'm going to a counselling on march 5 and i don't know how the whole process works. can someone please tell me?? :con


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

The first session they usually ask you a lot of questions and give you some rating scales to fill out. Don't worry about what the therapist thinks of you. Remember that they chose to work with people that have "problems." Therapist are very nonjudgemental people.


----------

